# Trailer Grow



## Rocker420 (Jun 25, 2007)

Well hello everyone. Well lately iv been coming close to finishing something that iv been working on for the past few months. I bought an old trailer off a friend for one only reason. To turn it into a full functional grow room. So i took a couple befor pictures and the other day i took some pics of it underconstruction and i thought i might as well post them up and see what you guys think of it so far.














The pictures arnt fully up to date, i have worked on it more since i took those.  Tomorrow ill take some more of the bathroom, its really coming along. Ill tell you one thing i had to clean this trailer top to bottom perfectly. idk if you can see it but there was mold in the bathroom and shower, and on the floor of the main room. I had to use about a gallon of bleach to clean it. Then i just laid down some cheap thin black plastic tarp all over the roof/walls/floor, then plywood. On the roof i have just put up some insulation board up. Im hoping to be done by the end of the week so i will be able to start ordering everything and getting it finalized. But tell me what you guys think of my "soon to be" grow room.
:woohoo:


----------



## MarPassion (Jun 25, 2007)

Nice project you have going here. I will keep an eye on this one


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jun 25, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## dobshibby (Jun 25, 2007)

hi rocker,lookin good,if i was to give you sum advise m8,id say get a good dehumidifier.your obviously struggleing with mould already,and that could wipe out your whole grow.anywho best of luck and keep us posted.


----------



## DLtoker (Jun 25, 2007)

This is what I'm talking about! :hubba:


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jun 25, 2007)

Trailer Park Boys ... lol. Remeber Rickys trailer converted for growing weed. Classic  

Great work Rocker :aok:


----------



## Rocker420 (Jun 25, 2007)

lol thanks guys, thanks for the support. And dobshibby, I have already cleaned it everything with bleach, soap and hot water. I actually spent an entire day just scrubbing it down so im pretty sure i got everything. After today ill take some more pictures and show you how much further iv come to finishing. Already at 95% done. Ill be ordering 125 feet of polyshield today as well, so hopefully by the end of the week itll be here and i shall be done.

Stay tuned.


----------



## Rocker420 (Jun 26, 2007)

Alright so today i took some pictures of the bathroom. The main part of it is finished, just need to build a frame for the closet/shelf and do the shower. Other then that and this bad boy will be done.








This is just a picture of the closet where the refrigerator* was and where an air conditioner will be.



Well this is it. My main investment of both alot of time and alot of money. But im gonna love it in the end.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jun 26, 2007)

Good luck man.


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 26, 2007)

Looks great... Ill be watching this one closely... i actually just got offered a steel container for a good price..  i was considering something similar...


----------



## Rocker420 (Jun 26, 2007)

Funny yo mention that because thats what im using to grow in right now is a steel container. Let me tell you, it gets bloody hot in there. But if you can set it up right then i think it would be awesome.


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 26, 2007)

post some pics of the container... i was thinking about diggin a hole so to speak...


----------



## Rocker420 (Jul 12, 2007)

Sorry i dont have any pictures but the trailer is done and i have orderd some more things such as another 1000w HPs light, 125 feet of poly shield, and 30 feet of Black and White poly. I do have a question right now cus im kind of stuck, at first i wanted to start building the frames for both areas then lay the polyshield around it when i got it, but then i got to thinking if it would be better to wait until i get the poly shield and lay all that down first, then build the frames. What do you think?


----------



## DLtoker (Jul 12, 2007)

I would poly shield the whole shell of the trailer instead of individual rooms.  Especially due to your local.  Either way will work perfectly man.  I am anxiously looking foreward to pics man.


----------



## the_riz (Jul 12, 2007)

*Woah! Nice project dude! sounds like its gonna be awesome  you gotta keep us nicely updated man, good luck with it all  *


----------



## pastor420 (Jul 12, 2007)

Very nice project!  Another item to keep an eye out for.


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Jul 13, 2007)

Where are you going to park this trailer
during the grow?


----------



## scoot1073 (Jul 13, 2007)

You Can Park It In My Back Yard...lol


----------



## Rocker420 (Jul 13, 2007)

lol Well thanks guys, didnt think yall would be this interested. ill get some pics soon, if not today then tomorrow. 



> MrPuffAlot: Where are you going to park this trailer
> during the grow?



I live on 7 acres just outside of town, and most of my property is part of my lower back field(i live on a hill). And back there it kind of looks like a junk yard due to the fact my uncle parks all of his crap back there. And one of the trailers was his, and i bought it off him so im planning on keeping it right where it is. Cus then if anyone ever looks at it, itll look just like another POS in my backyard.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 13, 2007)

How cool is that Rocker!  I can't wait to see the new pics.  Great idea.


----------



## 420check420 (Jul 13, 2007)

that is freaking awesome!! good work bro


----------



## Viracocha711 (Jul 13, 2007)

Yes! A Grow Show on wheels! Is there existing plumbing and water storage tanks? If so, you could convert for a hydro grow? Just curious?One big ebb and flow trailer! Now that is what I am talking about!


----------



## Rocker420 (Jul 14, 2007)

Yes there were 2 water tanks but i had to remove both of them because they were old dirty and in the way of everything else. And im not sure if im gonna do hydro or soil. I was planning on soil but then a good friend of mine swears by hydro and says it would be best for me.


----------



## the_riz (Jul 14, 2007)

*I swear by hydro too, anyone else? lol.. well whatever medium you choose im sure your gonna grow yourself some nice nug'age  *


----------



## omentheduck (Jul 18, 2007)

wow that all out , full 9 yards and every thing good luck and make sure you hide that smell! can't wait too see more on it.


----------



## Rocker420 (Jul 23, 2007)

Alright, so the other night i went on the hydro stores a decided to buy some more goodies for my room. Tell me what you guys think.

(2) 1000w HPS/MH conversion/air cooled reflector
(1)6 Lamp High Output T5 
(1)8 Lamp High Output T5

(1)456 Dayton blower
(1)8,000 btu aircondtioner
(4) Wall mounted fans
(2) 6" Inline duct fans

150 feet of Poly Shield
30 feet of black&white(probably gonna need more though)

Now other then a few things im still waiting for most of it to arrive in the mail still so thats why i havent put up any new pictures yet. I was alittle worried about the 8,000 not being enough, but i kind of had to get it because the 10,000 just wouldnt fit. Also im pretty sure i want to do a hydro set up, iv seen acouple people around here who id like to get some ideas from. Im really interested in what pkj and riz have set up. But ill worry about all that once i get everything first. So tell me what ya guys think, hopefully ill have a great update within the week.


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Jul 23, 2007)

imo nothing is better than organics and soil. with a perpetual setup hydro really has no edge....honestly you have MORE to worry with, with hydro and imo the taste of soil grown bud is better.


you just cant go wrong with organics.


----------



## the_riz (Jul 23, 2007)

*I gotta agree with Mr WnB.. soil grown MJ is a lot more of a smoother smoke, and its definetly the way forward, but if you dont like getting dirty like me, i reckon i could suggest a good easy to manage and cheap to set up efficient hydro system for your command center lol drop me a pm if your interested.

sounds like you bought some quality equipment though, the more i see of this grow op the more i want to see lol  *


----------



## MJ20 (Jul 23, 2007)

So you guys can taste the difference between dro and soil grown weed?


----------



## the_riz (Jul 23, 2007)

*Well not a lot of hydro happens where i live so most of the gear i buy is soil grown, but ive had hydro before from an old friend who grew and now ive grown my own hydro yeah, i can definetly taste the difference  *


----------



## allgrownup (Jul 24, 2007)

One of the best episodes of trailer park boys no doubt.  

I'm subscribed.  I'll have a 20' container very soon as well.  Muhahahahaha

Why are you leaving the container for the trailer.  I would guess the container to be much more practical. and light resistant.  I'm envisioning quite the "glow box". LOL

Can you show pics of your container?  thx


----------



## Rocker420 (Jul 24, 2007)

Allgrownup, and anyone who wants to grow in a container, i strongly advise you not to do so.

Im not even using the entire containe for growing, just alittle area in the back with 4 plants. The front of the containe i built a wall on one side of the opening and on the other is a door that locks, plus the container door shuts over it and it gets lock also.

If you were to use a container to grow, you would *need* to do this first. The reason i say not to grow in a container is because its metal, so when it gets cold, it freezes in there. when its hot outside, it melts plastic in there. i have 1 1000w HPS and the temp gets over 100F easy. And i have 4 fans blowing constantly, im just lucky my plants arnt burned. Also the inside isnt really great for reflection as you think, you would still want to put up some reflective material.

Reason why im moving into a trailer?
safe, easy, managable, got the trailer for $50, portable for when i move, and have you ever seen a trailer built into a growroom? lol


----------



## the_riz (Jul 24, 2007)

*Ok here is a diagram of what you could do, obviously i havent put much thought into layout, but you get the idea.

Pumps onto the tray, off into the pipe, and back into the res. Id suggest using more than one pump for more than 3 plants though its just a rough idea


*


----------



## allgrownup (Jul 25, 2007)

Rocker,

Thanks for the comments and items to think about.  My reasoning for the container i guess are an opposite point of view.  I'm heading to a permanent location and want a permanent grow space.  I am going to let mother earth regulate the temperature.  I expect a very moderate climate.  I have not given much thought to layout yet.  I'm still working on the important part of the equation.  Closing on the property and locating a cheep container.

I'd be interested to see if anyone else has done something similar.  Or actually to re-phrase that statement, see if any one is willing to share information or photos relevant to this concept.  I'm sure there are many containers burried throughout the US and other countries.

I'm interested in how the water table will effect the container. and how they went about ventilation, drainage, and access.  If anyone could PM me regarding this i'd appreciate it.

thx


----------



## Rocker420 (Aug 20, 2007)

Hey Hey, for those of you who have been waiting for me to show some more pics i finally have them! Just took these pics this morning. The trailer is coming along great, just about done. Having alittle problem setting the squirl cage fan cus its right in the way, it was installed but we had to take it down and fit it in a different way so if you notice a hole in the roof you know why...Got all my hydro equip ready to be set up, i even got sucked into buying this nifty little water osmosis cleaner. I also got the all the Canna products. 












I have to send a light back because it was to big for the shower space. bit i decided its better because im going to build a shelf set-up in the shower for  cuttings and seedlings. Then under that other T5 is were ill be having my mothers.

But as you can see there is still alittle more work to be getting done. Still have to wire the whole thing up, set up the hydro, give the trailer one last cleaning and i think she'll be good to go. I did plan on having to areas to flower in, but im kinda coming to the end of my budget so im only able to set up little for now. So any questions, comments, insites?


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 20, 2007)

Ooh it's coming along nicely Rocker420!  I can't wait til you can start that grow.


----------



## pastor420 (Aug 20, 2007)

Looking very nice so far Rocker420, can't wait to see the coming shots of the trailer in action.


----------



## Rocker420 (Aug 20, 2007)

You and me both. iv been so anxious about this, im putting alot of $ and effort into this SOB so i hope everything will go great the first run. But of course, that doesnt always happen..


----------



## the_riz (Aug 20, 2007)

Awesome rocker! Great to see it finally coming together, Flood tray looks perfect


----------



## Flyinghigh (Aug 20, 2007)

That a Kool One..


----------



## HYDRO333 (Aug 20, 2007)

Nice man i hope yours works out i remember tryin to do this with my boys trailer and half way through we gave it up cause it was to much work.


----------



## the_riz (Sep 5, 2007)

So man, Hows it growing?


----------

